# Species in Video



## TeamFOS (May 26, 2006)

What shell-dweller species is this in the video?






can anyone tell me?


----------



## cjpcola (Jan 15, 2008)

there are several species on there.. where you asking about one in particular? I see what looks like a multie or similis, kinda hard to tell, at the beginning of the part on shellies and the male stealing shells, I think, is callipterus. I'm sure someone else will chime in


----------



## TeamFOS (May 26, 2006)

I believe it was the one stealing the shells. I'm interested to see what it is....I need a full species name because I may want to try to get some! Thanks


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

the big one is called
Lamprologus Callipterus
there also was
lamprologus similis.


----------



## liro (Oct 30, 2007)

Whats the name of the cichlid that was dragging the turtle from its eggs. They looked impressive!

*** never mind, I found them Boulengerochromis microlepis. 36inches is quite large.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

So the Callipterus is the harem builder shown in the 7 to 8 minute range?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

yes.
but some males wont get to that size.


----------

